# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Prof. Paulin Selimi

## Albo

*Shuhet shkrimtari i humorit shkodran, Prof. Paulin Selimi*

Eshte ndare nga jeta diten e djeshme, shkrimtari i humori shkodran, Prof. Paulin Selimi. Pa asnje dyshim, ai ishte nje nga perfaqesuesit me te denje te Shkodres, nje nga humoristet me te mire shqiptare te 50 viteve te fundit. Paulin Selimi, ishte penda dhe shpirti i aktoreve te shquar humoriste shkodran, te cilet bene emer ne te gjithe Shqiperine dhe jashte saj, kudo ku jetojne shqiptaret. Paulin Selimi, lindi ne Shkoder ne 1947. Ne Shkoder ka mbaruar shkollen 7 vjecare dhe gjimnazin, kurse studimet e larta i ka mbaruar ne fakultetin e Gjuhe-Letersise ne Tirane, ne 1969. Per vite me radhe ka punuar si mesues i letersise, kurse nga 2002shi ishte drejtori i shkolles se mesme artistike Prenk Jakova ne Shkoder. Nga viti 1991- 2001 ka qene Kryetari Lidhjes se Artisteve te Shkodres. Per vite me radhe ka qene bashkepunetor i radiove, televizioneve, shtypit dhe i skenave te estradave. Prej tij, jane vene ne skene qindra skece, monologe, komedi me nje akt etj. Ka marre disa cmime kombetare ne konkurset e ndryshme. Pjese nga humori i tij jane perkthyer ne disa gjuhe te huaja. Ne 2002-shin eshte dekoruar nga Presidenti i Republikes me urdhrin Naim Frasheri i Arte, per krijimtarine letrare. Ka botuar keto libra me tregime humoristike: Gati orkestra 1972, Nje skec per veten ne 1977, Banor i shkalles se larte 1981, Nuk shihet fytyra vetem tek pasqyra (epigrame) ne 1985, E drejta e nates se pare ne 1994 dhe Duel gjelash ne 97 dhe 99-ten, dy botime. Homazhet behen sot, ora 12:00 -14:00 ne Teatrin Migjeni. 

KJ

----------


## Albo

*Botohet intervista e fundit/Vdes në moshën 65 vjeçare “babai” i humorit shqiptar, Paulin Selimi*

SHKODER – Vdes në moshën 65 vjeçare “babai” i humorit shqiptar, shkrimtari Paulin Selimi. Ai ndërroi jetë dje në qytetin e tij të lindjes (Shkodër), pas një sëmundjeje në mushkëri. Paulin Selimi është autor i shumë librave, por kryesisht i skeçeve dhe pjesëve humoristike me Estradën e Shkodrës. Pena e tij do të kujtohet gjithmonë si një prej perlave të humorit shqiptar e sidomos atij shkodran. Paulin Selimi do të kujtohet nga brezat të tërë nxënësish dhe sidomos nga publiku shqiptar, për humorin e tij të rafinuar i cili përçon emocione dhe sot. Me emrin e tij identifikohet përherë kultura dhe origjinaliteti i humorit shkodran. Gazeta “Tirana Observer” në kujtim të tij boton sot intervistën e fundit të tij dhënë për gazetën “Tirana Observer”. Gjatë kësaj interviste, Selimi ka rrëfyer krijimtarinë e tij, fillimet e gati shuarjen e ngadaltë drejt të cilës duket se po shkon humori.

Sot jeni ndër penat e njohura të humorit. Kur zë fill krijimtaria juaj humoristike?
Shkrimet e para i kam bërë kur isha student, në vitin 1965, në gazetën “Studenti”. Ishin një sërë fejtonesh dhe pamfletesh, të cilat ishin si shkrime sporadike nga ana ime e jo se kisha krijuar bindjen se do të bëhesha shkrimtar. Në atë kohë kam lëvruar edhe poezinë serioze, por këshillat e dy studentëve, poetë të rinj atëherë, Xhevahir Spahiu dhe Spiro Dede, më bënë që të merresha me humor dhe që atëherë i hyra kësaj fushe, duke filluar në një rrugë pothuajse të pashkelur në prozë. Fillova me skicat, tregimet, novelat dhe më pas u lidha me estradat, duke shkruar skeçe, monologë, komedi, ku interpretimi me mjeshtëri i aktorëve profesionistë më solli një kënaqësi të veçantë. Librin e parë e shkrova më 1972-shin dhe për koincidencë pata recensent shkrimtarin e madh, Dritëro Agolli, i cili bëri të mundur që libri të kalojë censurën e botimit. Prezantimi i parë i këtij libri u bë me 6000 kopje, të cilat u shitën shumë shpejt. Për këtë një meritë të veçantë pati edhe karikaturisti i madh Tef Palushi, që e ilustroi kopertinën e librit me një nivel të lartë artistik dhe tepër modern për kohën, sa që i futi në grackë lexuesit që nxituan për ta blerë atë.
Pse u lidh Paulin Selimi me humorin. A ndikoi këtu fakti që jeni shkodran?
Natyrisht të qenit shkodran është të qenit shkodran. Madje unë mund të them se ky është faktori kryesor, qyteti i lindjes, qyteti i humorit, Shkodra. Kam lindur në lagjen “Gjuhadol” të këtij qyteti, që ka nxjerrë shumë figura në fusha të ndryshme dhe veçanërisht në atë të humorit. Dashje pa dashje në këtë mjedis, ku humori kalonte nga dyqani në dyqan, u rrita unë dhe në indet e mia u fut humori i mrekullueshëm shkodran, të cilin më vonë e reflektova në krijimtarinë time, kuptohet pa mohuar kulturën e të shkruarit, pasi kam mbaruar Fakultetin Gjuhë-Letërsi në Universitetin e Tiranës dhe përveç kësaj kam lexuar me mijëra libra, duke mos përjashtuar ato humoristikë, duke filluar nga Aristofani, Volteri, Molieri, Servantes, Çehov e të tjerë, të cilët ma plotësuan lukun humoristik. Do të thosha se leximi për shkrimtarin është si stërvitja për lojtarin, jo për plagjiaturë apo epiganizëm, por ta mban gjithmonë ndezur mekanizmin e shkrepjes.
Sot të gjithë ankohen se nuk ka më humor si në kohërat e dikurshme. Sipas jush, cilat mund të jenë shkaqet?
Humori i sotëm ka hyrë në hullinë e uljeve dhe ngritjeve, kjo për pasojë të ndryshimit të sistemit, të konjukturave dhe të koncepteve. U çmitizuan disa mite të humorit që ishin fryrë me pa të drejtë dhe dolën në pah disa të tjerë, që ishin lënë në hije padrejtësisht. Vë re se në disa raste ka humor banal, pa ide, ose e thënë ndryshe humor tavolinash, si dhe po bie në sy rruga e shkurtër e marrjes së humorit të huaj dhe duke e “transplantuar” në humor shqiptar, duke bërë që të hyjë në garë një humor pa autor. Më vjen keq që kohët e fundit po botohen pak libra me krijimtari humoristike, në një kohë që publiku pret akoma nga Dritëro Agolli, Qamil Buxheli, Dionos Bubani, Pëllumb Kulla etj., duke mos harruar edhe të rinjtë që shkruajnë për spektakle të ndryshme pa u dalë emri fare. Mendoj se mungesa e shfaqjeve të këtyre estradave vjen për arsye organizative. Një pjesë e madhe e shkrimtarëve të humorit nuk shkruajnë më për to, pasi tani shikohet dhe ana ekonomike, pagesat dhe honoraret që ofrojnë këto estrada janë me të vërtetë qesharake. Për ta konkretizuar këtë fakt, mund t’ju them se një skeç i shfaqur disa herë nga një trupë estrade profesioniste e vlerëson skenarin me 10 euro, ndërsa pagesa në shfaqje private është rreth 50 herë më e madhe. Kjo është edhe arsyeja kryesore që regjisorë të mëdhenj si Bujar Kapexhiu, Sheri Mita, Koço Devole etj., janë larguar nga estradat profesioniste, duke bërë që niveli artistik i shfaqjeve të tyre të ulet ndjeshëm, me përjashtim gjithmonë të ndonjë shfaqjeje që bëhet me projekte.

Kush ishte Paulin Selimi?
Paulin Selimi ishte një ndër shkrimtarët më të mirë të humorit, jo vetëm shkodran, por edhe atij shqiptar. Ka lindur në qytetin e Shkodrës, në vitin 1947. Studimet e larta i mbaroi në 1969, në Universitetin e Tiranës, ku u diplomua në degën Gjuhë–Letërsi. Ka punuar për vite me radhë si mësues i letërsisë, për t’u emëruar më pas në vitin 2002, drejtor i shkollës së mesme artistike “Prenkë Jakova” në Shkodër. Në periudhën 1991 – 2001 ka qenë kryetar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve të Shkodrës dhe për vite të tëra ka punuar si bashkëpunëtor i radios, televizionit, shtypit si dhe i skenave të estradave. Shpërblim i punës së tij krijuese ishte dhe dekorimi i bërë nga Presidenti i Republikës në vitin 2002, me urdhrin “Naim Frashëri i Artë”. Krijimtaria e tij në zhanrin e humorit filloi të marrë vrull që pas viteve ’70, ku firma e tij u shfaq pothuajse në të gjitha gazetat dhe revistat e asaj kohe, jo vetëm për vlerat e padiskutueshme të shkrimeve të tij, por edhe sepse humori ishte deficitar. Materialet e shkruara nga Pualin Selimi përfshijnë një gamë të gjerë, ku numërohen me qindra pjesë të vëna në skenë, duke filluar nga grimca, dialogu, monologu, eseja, pantonima, skeçi, komedia me një akt, Vadevil (skeç muzikor) e deri te skenari i filmit artistik, vepra këto të vëna në skenë jo vetëm në Shkodër, por edhe në rrethe të tjera të vendit si në Tiranë, Durrës, Korçë, Fier, Elbasan etj. Në shtypin e kohës, si dhe në libra numërohen të botuara rreth 300 tregime humoristike, ku një pjesë janë përkthyer edhe në gjuhë të huaj e veçanërisht në bullgarisht. Paulini ka marrë edhe shumë çmime të ndryshme kombëtare për vëllimet me tregime, skeçe etj. Selimi është autor i disa librave me tregime humoristike, si “Gati orkestra”, botuar në 1972, “Një skeç për veten”, botuar në 1977, “Banor i shkallës së lartë” i botuar në 1981, “Nuk shihet fytyra vetëm te pasqyra” e nxjerrë në qarkullim në 1985, “E drejta e natës së parë” (dy botime) 1994, “Duel gjelash” 1997 etj.

Medaljet e Selimit
Në vitin 2002, Paulin Selimi nderohet me medaljen e artë “Naim Frashëri”. “Më mirë vonë se kurrë. Thinjat e bardha shkojnë më shumë me arin e dekoratës”, tha Selimi me 30 vite karrierë mbi supe. Medalja i është dorëzuar shkrimtarit të njohur, në kohën kur Rexhep Meidani ishte Presidentit i Republikës, me motivacionin: “Për kontribut të shquar 30-vjeçar, si shkrimtar i humorit, duke ndikuar direkt në rritjen dhe zhvillimin e estradave profesioniste dhe amatore”. Medalja e artë nuk është e vetmja e marrë gjatë karrierës së gjatë të Selimit. Kështu, në vitet ‘81, ‘84, ‘87 dhe ‘89 merr çmime kombëtare për librat e tij apo dhe dekorime. Humori shkodran dhe jo vetëm ai i 10-vjeçarit të fundit, lidhet direkt me emrin e shkrimtarit Paulin Selimi, i cili ka firmosur pjesë të tilla si “Kunati i shokut Xhemal”, “Kola i dritave”, “Pas mullarit”, “Kushëriri nga Amerika” etj., duke bërë që këto të ngelin si perla në fondin e humorit shqiptar.

Tirana Observer

----------

